# Harry Brown



## julian anstis

Harry Brown built 1962 634tns at Bristol for Holms Sand & Gravel Co. She was often seen in the floating harbour next to Hotwells Road where she discharged her cargo after dredging the Bristol Channel. Seen here in 1990 in the Bristol Channel she is in the colours of ARC Marine (now Hansons Aggregates) of Southampton but still retaining her original name.
photo courtesy of P.W.Hobday.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Must be one of the smallest ocean going dredgers ever built.

Would need a coat of paint too.

There is a model of her in the gallery section, that one looks a lot better, colourwise.
Is she still in operation?


----------



## julian anstis

She did look a lot smarter in her original colour scheme I must admit. I have not seen her around for some time now and she does not appear on Hansons list of ships under that name. There is a possibility that she was transfered to Dunball Wharf at Bridgwater where ARC Marine had a depot with a small dredger running in on a daily basis. Next time I am down there I will call round and have a look out of interest. Allthough knowing Hansons she was sold off as being to outdated for their requirments as she had no self-discharge gear and had to be discharged by grab bucket from the quay side. The latest of Hansons fleet are now discharging at the rate of 8,500tns x 4 hours. Poor old HARRY BROWN would not stand a chance against them..........She would have made an excelent subject for preservation at the Bristol Industrial Museum though having been built and worked all her life there.


----------



## hendy

*Harry Brown now.*

In Bernard McCalls book 'Coasters of the Severn & Avon' it says Harry Brown was sold to new owners in the Middle East in 1990 & renamed Alwardi 4. Then in 1992 renamed Sabari & since 1995 has worked for Bahrain owners as Salaiti 17. Hope that helps guys! (\))


----------



## julian anstis

Here's a couple of views of the sand dock at Hotwells, Bristol where the Harry Brown was mainly to be found discharging.


----------



## sandman

I have served in all of these ships,spent some 12 yrs in the sand sapphire as an a/b relief mate,until she was sold in 1990,the HB,sand sapphire,sand diamond were all sold to alwardi marine dredging.


----------



## billyboy

sandman said:


> I have served in all of these ships,spent some 12 yrs in the sand sapphire as an a/b relief mate,until she was sold in 1990,the HB,sand sapphire,sand diamond were all sold to alwardi marine dredging.


hello Sandman, ever sail with the Martin or the Star?


----------



## sandman

Sorry I have not,the company that owned the sand sapphire/diamond were called sand supplies western ltd,which was part of the silvey group who's offices are in Newfoundland Road Bristol,and are now into the fuel buisness.


----------



## RAINESSHANE

sandman said:


> I have served in all of these ships,spent some 12 yrs in the sand sapphire as an a/b relief mate,until she was sold in 1990,the HB,sand sapphire,sand diamond were all sold to alwardi marine dredging.


HELLO I WORKED FOR ARC AT HOTWELLS IN POOLES WHARF I WAS AN APPRENTICE AND DID A LITTLE WORK ON THE BROWN ONLY DRAGGING THE GRADER OUT OF THE WAY FOR BRIAN TO UNLOAD THE CARGO WITH THE S&P CRANE I REMEMBER SOMEONE CALLED CHRIS WHO WAS THE DREDGING MANAGER WASNT HE? DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS? THANK SHANE


----------



## sandman

chris was the manager,and got to know him well,also brian we had some good laughs over the years,what year where you on the HB?


----------



## bob millard

sandman said:


> Sorry I have not,the company that owned the sand sapphire/diamond were called sand supplies western ltd,which was part of the silvey group who's offices are in Newfoundland Road Bristol,and are now into the fuel buisness.


hi sandman i was aboard the sand opal in the early 70s with reg woodford as skipper great days eh.


----------



## John Rogers

Harry Brown looks to be in poor shape,never seen it looking that bad.

John.


----------



## Welsh_John

Does anybody know where I can get a photo of the Bristol dredger the "Camerton"?

Thanks

John


----------



## sandman

bob millard said:


> hi sandman i was aboard the sand opal in the early 70s with reg woodford as skipper great days eh.


Hi Bob,I met Reg a couple of times.My Father and uncle used to run the Renwick.


----------



## NeilWinchcombe

*Photos of MV Camerton*



Welsh_John said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a photo of the Bristol dredger the "Camerton"?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


I have several images taken from slides of 'Camerton' in 1969/1970.
I have uploaded to Flickr several photos of her on a misty day in December 1969 unloading by Bristol Bridge. A simple Google search for Camerton + sand + Bristol will bring up the site with the images. How long did it take to unload her using a single grab, I wonder. 
I have just discovered another photo of her alongside the sand wharf at Hotwells taken on 14 Feb 1970. There is another vessel at the wharf which I cannot identify. I will shortly add that to my set of photos on Flikr of various Bristol sand vessels including Sand Gem, Sand Jade, Sand Opal & Badminton. 
The photos of Camerton are not clear, do***entary images, but they may provide you will some sort of record of her. 
PS. I have just joined Ships Nostalgia to send this message. 
NeilWinchcombe


----------



## NeilWinchcombe

sandman said:


> Hi Bob,I met Reg a couple of times.My Father and uncle used to run the Renwick.


In case you are interested, I have uploaded to the Flikr website a photo of 'Sand Opal' when she was in the lock at ***berland Basin, Hotwells on 18th March 1974. Just do a Google search for Sand Opal + Bristol + lock and it ought to come up. It is part of a set of photos of sand ships leaving the floating harbour which I took on that day in perfect light. 
NeilWinchcombe


----------



## NeilWinchcombe

*Photo of Sand Opal in March 1974*



bob millard said:


> hi sandman i was aboard the sand opal in the early 70s with reg woodford as skipper great days eh.


In case you are interested, I have uploaded to the Flikr website a photo of 'Sand Opal' when she was in the lock at ***berland Basin, Hotwells on 18th March 1974. Just do a Google search for Sand Opal + Bristol + lock and it ought to come up. It is part of a set of photos of sand ships leaving the floating harbour which I took on that day in perfect light.
I have only just joined Ships Nostalgia, so don't know how to upload the photo to this site too. 
NeilWinchcombe


----------



## NeilWinchcombe

hendy said:


> In Bernard McCalls book 'Coasters of the Severn & Avon' it says Harry Brown was sold to new owners in the Middle East in 1990 & renamed Alwardi 4. Then in 1992 renamed Sabari & since 1995 has worked for Bahrain owners as Salaiti 17. Hope that helps guys! (\))


I have just found a slide in my collection of 'Harry Brown' moored in Bathurst Basin with the General Hospital in the background. Photo was taken some time during the summer of 1970. I shall add it to my collection of Bristol sand vessels on Flikr and probably later add it to Ships Nostalgia too.


----------



## Martin Bodman

*Re the Camerton, sand dredger*



Welsh_John said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a photo of the Bristol dredger the "Camerton"?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



I have a rather poor shot of the Camerton taken in the 1960s

Martin Bodman


----------



## Nutty-slack

NeilWinchcombe said:


> I have several images taken from slides of 'Camerton' in 1969/1970.
> I have uploaded to Flickr several photos of her on a misty day in December 1969 unloading by Bristol Bridge. A simple Google search for Camerton + sand + Bristol will bring up the site with the images. How long did it take to unload her using a single grab, I wonder.
> I have just discovered another photo of her alongside the sand wharf at Hotwells taken on 14 Feb 1970. There is another vessel at the wharf which I cannot identify. I will shortly add that to my set of photos on Flikr of various Bristol sand vessels including Sand Gem, Sand Jade, Sand Opal & Badminton.
> The photos of Camerton are not clear, do***entary images, but they may provide you will some sort of record of her.
> PS. I have just joined Ships Nostalgia to send this message.
> NeilWinchcombe


Hi martin
If it´s the picture I think it is, the vessel at the far left on the birth is Nigel.......one of silveys Reg woodford was skipper of her.


----------



## Tambling5407

*Cdr. Peter Tambling RD**



Welsh_John said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a photo of the Bristol dredger the "Camerton"?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


If you have not already got a shot of Camerton, I have 2 (1 aground off the Roath Dock entrance) but in Br. Dredging colours.

I enjoyed 3 very amusing and happy years with Bristol Sand & Gravel, as AB (with Master's Foreign Going Ticket) on Peterston, Badminton,Camerton and Dunkerton (Mate and Master) 1963-6. Then after a sahort spell with the Southampton Harbour Board became Marine Supt. John Heaver Marine Aggregates Division Chichester. 
I was involved in the building/construction of Chichester Cross which was sold to Bowles shortly after the Company was sold to Francis Parker Ltd. Littlehampton, and I found a new position as Ship Surveyor with the USAMFA Fleet at Hythe Hants.
I have many photos of life aboard Dunkerton and Saltom ( day riding as a schoolboy from Clifton College )


----------



## chrisgully1

used to see the harry brown in at dunball wharf being offloaded by roger and his mate smiley, poping over to the pub at dunball good crew missed em when they went,,


----------



## fithawk

*Harry Brown DVD wanted*

My Father in Law once worked on the Harry Brown circa 1966. I know that a DVD was produced with Fred Wedlock about the ship, however can't find it anywhere. Has anyone got it or know where I can get a copy? Thanks. Andy.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *Fithawk* and welcome to *SN*.Bon voyage.


----------



## Mark Adams

NeilWinchcombe said:


> *Photos of MV Camerton*
> 
> 
> 
> I have several images taken from slides of 'Camerton' in 1969/1970.
> I have uploaded to Flickr several photos of her on a misty day in December 1969 unloading by Bristol Bridge. A simple Google search for Camerton + sand + Bristol will bring up the site with the images. How long did it take to unload her using a single grab, I wonder.
> I have just discovered another photo of her alongside the sand wharf at Hotwells taken on 14 Feb 1970. There is another vessel at the wharf which I cannot identify. I will shortly add that to my set of photos on Flikr of various Bristol sand vessels including Sand Gem, Sand Jade, Sand Opal & Badminton.
> The photos of Camerton are not clear, do***entary images, but they may provide you will some sort of record of her.
> PS. I have just joined Ships Nostalgia to send
> Neil


----------



## Mark Adams

julian anstis said:


> Harry Brown built 1962 634tns at Bristol for Holms Sand & Gravel Co. She was often seen in the floating harbour next to Hotwells Road where she discharged her cargo after dredging the Bristol Channel. Seen here in 1990 in the Bristol Channel she is in the colours of ARC Marine (now Hansons Aggregates) of Southampton but still retaining her original name.
> photo courtesy of P.W.Hobday.


My name is Mark Adams son of Bill Adams who was the Cheif Engineer on the Harry Brown please ? get in contact with me via email or phone 07724675557 looking forward to speak to you


----------

